# Smash Jiujitsu Indonesia Jakarta



## jiujitsuindonesia (8 mo ago)

Hi Everyone 

I hope all doing fine here!  

If any of you visiting Jakarta Indonesia 
Want to have a place to do Grappling/Jiujitsu practice let us know 

Contact: +6281288778989
[email protected]









Jiujitsu Indonesia Jakarta (@jiujitsujakarta) • Instagram photos and videos


217 Followers, 16 Following, 16 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Jiujitsu Indonesia Jakarta (@jiujitsujakarta)




www.instagram.com













Smash Jiu jitsu Indonesia Jakarta


Smash Jiu jitsu Indonesia Jakarta, South Jakarta. 250 likes · 3 talking about this. Brazilian jiu-jitsu is a martial art and combat sport that teaches a person how to use body leverages to execute a...




www.facebook.com










TikTok - Make Your Day


TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




www.tiktok.com




@jiujitsuindonesia


----------



## shidoshi723 (5 mo ago)

Interesting, I will give it a try once I visited your country.


----------

